# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My planted goldfish tanks



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This was my starting point with plants,










to crowded for goldfish,










I like water Lillie's in goldfish tanks, looking to get a low light middle ground plant, maybe sag or something,










*Tank Journals*


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This was my starting point with plants,










to crowded for goldfish,










I like water Lillie's in goldfish tanks, looking to get a low light middle ground plant, maybe sag or something,










*Tank Journals*


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

How about a Compacta Sword? 

It was OK in 1.5 watts per gallon, even with no CO2 but minimal ferts, and quite lush with 2 wpg, good ferts and CO2. 

It grows wide and bushy, but short, 15"diam and 8"tall. It would fill the tank from front to back but leave top room for swimming.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

How do you keep the Goldfish from munching on the plants?

I've got 4 Goldfish in a 55 gal. on the back porch and every time I put cuttings in they eat them within a couple of days.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Are they comets or fancy goldfish? I've heard comets pig out more.

*Tank Journals*


----------

